# Footer lässt sich nicht unten fixieren :(...



## tobm_knows_best (12. März 2012)

Hey zusammen...

kann mir einer vielleicht sagen warum sich mein footer - trotz 

```
position: absolute; 
bottom: 0px
```
 nicht am Ende der html-Datei fixieren lässt? (Bis jetzt hatte ich noch das Glück dass sich der footer diesbezüglich vom Abstand des vorhergehenden Divs relativ weit unten ansetzen lässt... )

Bin hier am verzweifeln  ... aber sowas von ((

Hier der link zur Seite: http://www.mediengrafik-online.de/Test/cstm/index.html


----------



## Parantatatam (12. März 2012)

Bei mir (Safari 5.0.5, Mac OS X 10.6.7) wird er unten angezeigt, allerdings mit nervender horizontaler Rollleiste. Ansonsten solltest du vielleicht noch einen Wert für die horizontale Ausrichtung angeben.


----------



## tobm_knows_best (12. März 2012)

ja - er wird aktuell *unten* angezeigt.... 
aber wenn mal hier sieht....:

http://mediengrafik-online.de/Test/cstm/danke.html

..dann glaub ich weisst du was ich meine...


----------



## Parantatatam (12. März 2012)

Ah, das alte Problem mit dem Footer. Versuch mal folgendes:

```
<!DOCTYPE html>
<html>
<head>
  <meta http-equiv="content-type" content="text/html;charset=UTF-8" />
  <title>webpage</title>
  <style type="text/css">
    /* siehe unten */
  </style>
</head>
<body>
  <div id="header"></div>
  <div id="wrapper" class="clearfix">
    <div id="center">
      <h2>center</h2>
      <br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br />
      <br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br />
      <br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br /><br />
      ende der seite
    </div>
    <div id="blank"></div>
    <div id="footer">
      <h2>footer</h2>
    </div>
  </div>
</body>
</html>
```


```
* {
  margin:0;
  padding:0;
  font:bold 1em verdana,sans-serif;
}
body {
  text-align:center;
}
div {
  text-align: left;
}
html, body {
  height: 100%;
}
div#wrapper {
  position:relative;
  margin:0 auto;
  width:1000px;
  min-height:100%;
  height:auto !important;
  height:100%;
  border-left:1px solid #b8b8b8;
  border-right:1px solid #b8b8b8;
  z-index:1;
}
div#header {
  height:55px;
  position:absolute;
  top:0;
  left:0;
  width:100%;
  width:auto !important;
  min-width:100%;
  background:#339966;
  z-index:2;
}
div#blank {
  height:55px;
  background:#fff;
  border-bottom:1px solid #b8b8b8;
}
div#center {
  width:800px;
}
div#footer {
  clear:both;
  position:absolute;
  bottom:0;
  width:1000px;
  height:55px;
  background:#fff;
  border-top:1px solid #b8b8b8;
}
.clearfix:after {
  content:".";
  display:block;
  height:0;
  clear:both;
  font-size:0;
  visibility:hidden;
}
.clearfix {
  display:inline-block;
}
* html .clearfix {
  height: 1%;
}
.clearfix {
   display:block;
}
```


----------



## tobm_knows_best (12. März 2012)

Also entweder ich bin zu blöd - oder es funktoniert immer noch nicht... wo zum G**** bau ich das denn ein.. ? Kannst du mir vielleicht weiterhelfen?

VLG
Tobi...

hier mal der code :/


```
<div class="div_footer_pic" id="div_footer_pic"></div></div>
<div class="div_footer_navi" id="div_footer_navi">
<ul id="navlist">
<li>© 2012 by Klaus Taugs</li>
<li>|</li>
<li>Darstellung optimiert für Mozilla Firefox</li>
<li>|</li>
<li>Bidschirmauflösung 1280 x 1024</li>
<li>|</li>
<li><a href="mailto:info@pts-agency.eu">info@pts-agency.eu</a></li>
<li>|</li>
<li><a href="http://mediengrafik-online.de/Test/cstm/www.pts-agency.eu">www.pts-agency.eu</a></li>
</ul>
</div>
```


----------



## SpiceLab (13. März 2012)

Guggst du hier zum Studium der CSS-Technik: Webmaster FAQ > CSS Wie lässt sich der Footer am unteren Fensterrand ausrichten?.


----------



## djheke (13. März 2012)

Oder hier als Alternative.
http://www.gipspferd.de/css/anleitung/a14/a14.php
http://www.gipspferd.de/css/anleitung/footer-immer-unten/
P.S. Ist vielleich irgendwie dasselbe.


----------



## tobm_knows_best (13. März 2012)

Hmm.... könnte mir vielleicht jemand diesbezüglich *unter die Arme* greifen - bzw. mir anhand MEINES Quelltextes zeigen wo - was - genau positioniert wird? Nicht dass ich mir nicht die Mühe machen würde es dann selbst zu versuchen - aber es würde mir um einiges plausibler erscheinen als anhand div. anderer Beispiele.... 

Wäre ein wirklich feiner Zug :/

Gruß,
Tobm


----------

